# Very Bad News re: ShipBikes



## onecatahula (Mar 23, 2022)

ShipBikes/FedEx was the best thing going !
Hope they don’t switch to UPS - which SUCKS - like BikeFlights.  Time to dust off the old FedEx account. Bummer !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 23, 2022)

Ha, I didnt see this and posted also !!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2022)

This really sucks.


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2022)

Bummer!, my printer is broken and the FedEx store will print the shipbikes/fedex labels🤬


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2022)

Maybe bikeflights will come back to FedEx. Please…..!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 23, 2022)

Here's the email addy to contact Shipbikes     inform@shipbikes.com

Explain to them how UPS destroys bikes, overcharges  and basically sux!

Tell them their customer base will bail on them.

I did.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh no bueno!  - thanks for the heads up @onecatahula


----------



## Kato (Mar 23, 2022)

Damn............that sucks big time
@OZ1972


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2022)

I really don’t like UPS. For all the reasons above. When I’ve had an issue with FedEx, it was resolved promptly. I wish I could the say the same for UPS.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

Dangit.  Thats one of the reasons I moved to ShipBikes from BikeFlights....Well, heck.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm probably the odd man out but I definitely prefer ups over fed ex. Might just be a NJ thing but I've never had a problem with ups.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.  I use them on a weekly basis.  NEVER had any problem with Shipbikes or Fedex.  A real person answers the phone and always took care of business.  UPS is by the worst.  Fedex has grown an ego but come on.............


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 24, 2022)

UPS is good for small items, but FedEx is the way to go for shipping complete bikes.


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2022)

I agree with some of the previous comments


----------



## 1motime (Mar 24, 2022)

I just sent them a message at informshipbikes.com.  If anyone is satisfied with their services please do the same.  This is business.  Believe me UPS is not a good alternative.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2022)

Between the taxes and the high shipping costs it seems like there's just so many forces putting the squeeze on this hobby. It's taking a lot of the joy out of it.  Thank God  (I guess I should say thank Scott) we still have this site for fee free trading.  Let's not take it for granted.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Between the taxes and the high shipping costs it seems like there's just so many forces putting the squeeze on this hobby. It's taking a lot of the joy out of it.  Thank God  (I guess I should say thank Scott) we still have this site for fee free trading.  Let's not take it for granted.



Well said!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2022)

I got this reply from Shipbikes today.  They are a small business trying to partner with a HUGE international business that doesn't care about small time especially hobbyists.   Fedex may be a decent carrier but profit is the only goal...

"Thanks for getting in touch. I understand your frustration - I assure you that if it were up to us, we would have left things alone. However, FedEx has been against the idea of us selling labels to businesses for some time. We had made a series of amendments to the way we operate over the last couple of years in an attempt to satisfy FedEx, but at the end of the day it wasn't enough. They made a determination about two months ago that we are not to sell any shipping labels to any business, at all. They want all of our customers to open their own FedEx accounts instead. The only path forward for us is to find another shipping partner with whom we can get comparable rates, and that is something that we have been working on since December of last year. 

Again, we all feel your frustration. We were very happy with the way things were going and had very little issue with FedEx as a partner overall. We are going to be here for you and for all of our customers, and when we get a new system up and running we will be sending out an email to let everyone know. I'm hoping you give us a chance when that time comes. I appreciate you getting in touch to let us know how this change is being received. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns."

Best regards,
Chris Straney
*-Shipbikes Team
+1 877-323-4083
SHIPBIKES.COM*


----------



## lilchik17750 (Mar 26, 2022)

I guess it depends on where you live Friends, as FedEx services here are NOT something you can count on. I myself am very thankful for UPS's, and USPS'S reliability in my area! I always use Bikeflights.com on my larger pkgs, and all is well. FedEx on the other hand continues to dissappoint! Just last week they failed to deliver a pkg to my door "due to weather delay".......it was 67° and sunny. Boo FedEx here in NW OH.



LISA


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 26, 2022)

A shame to hear this.

However, all things considered, FedEx's delivery subcontractors (most routes are operated for FedEx independents) can very easily treat a package with the same lack of care as UPS. That's not to say that UPS has a stellar reputation - they most certainly don't - but using FedEx isn't a guarantee of an intact delivery either. Personally, I just pack with the expectation that they'll try everything short of running over the box (there's a legendary thread about a Pinarello that did succumb to this).

I've also been soured on FedEx by two of their stores and their local manager for the shipping division who've I've butted heads with before: They're trying to avoid anyone shipping heavy objects in single-walled boxes, but they're trying to enforce it by strong-arming individual customers into using FedEx packaging.

This has spiraled into what amounts to a repackaging scam at their local stores (this is the case in Miami, might be completely different in your area), where they pretty much refuse any box that has a lick too much tape, or doesn't say FedEx on it.

This is a review I wrote on Google for one of them which sums it up best:



> The management of this location tries every condescending effort to refuse every box shipped without FedEx-purchased packaging - in an attempt to upsell their repackaging services. Read on:
> 
> This last instance (which finally pushed me to publish this review) involved a computer monitor RMA. Upon handing the pre-labled box to the clerk, I was treated to lines such as “oh, man, this box was made for a mirror” (a U-Haul two-piece slider box with styrofoam corner inserts designed specifically for fragile rectangular items) and it ultimately got to the point where the clerk kept insisting that he had to “open the box to make sure I’d packed it right" and various other "for your safety" excuses.
> 
> ...




This pissed me off twice over when I was shipped a 90 pound differential by FedEx and it arrived in a painter's bucket with a wood cap end  to prevent it from falling out. Mind, I had no problem with the packaging - silly as it sounds, it was definitely _secure -_ I had a problem with the obvious double-standard from FedEx.

I _was _told that a workaround is to always schedule a shipment, for the _drivers_ cannot refuse packages.

I haven't tried the pickup method, but I did work out a way to ship out the differential I had swapped out: I re-used the same painter's bucket, prevented the diff from shifting by lining it in plastic and filling it up with expanding foam, sealed up the top cap, strapped it up...and then put the bucket in an (obviously) double-wall box the exact same size as the bucket, artfully overtaped. You've been trolled, FedEx 🤣

-Kurt


----------



## TieDye (Mar 26, 2022)

Where I live in Michigan, FedEx delivery is done by subcontractors.  I've received enough bikes to have experienced just as a big of issues with bikes as I have had receiving 28 expensive guitars (over a 2 year period).  The 28 guitars that I just mentioned were all severely damaged and busted by FedEx. Only 1 guitar made it here intact and unharmed, but the case was busted.  I now ask for UPS shipping on guitars, and I've only had one damaged, and that was due to the store not packaging it correctly.
So, delivery issues a lot of times are the result of subcontractors who don't care.  That's the case where I live.


----------



## irontri (Mar 26, 2022)

I have shipped about 40 bikes in the last 6 months. Shipbikes beats bikeflights by 25% 9 out of 10 times. This is really disappointing.


----------



## JimScott (Mar 26, 2022)

Weeeell poop


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

MAJOR BUMMER!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Dangit.  Thats one of the reasons I moved to ShipBikes from BikeFlights....Well, heck.



Me 2.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> ShipBikes/FedEx was the best thing going !
> Hope they don’t switch to UPS - which SUCKS - like BikeFlights.  Time to dust off the old FedEx account. Bummer !!!
> 
> View attachment 1594098



Thanks Pete. This is a BIG concern. Thanks for the heads up. I have lots of bikes shipped with 2, possibly 3 in the pipeline. Dang it!


----------



## Jesper (Mar 26, 2022)

I guess I'm fairly neutral on this topic since I've had issues with both carriers. Amazingly, I regularly have bikes and frames shipped from Europe (usually Italy), and rarely have issues; especially considering the distances and amount of handling involved. One recent Austrian shipment was damaged (thankfully only the box, damage was from most recent handler before receipt of package); it was left in my (dry) front yard with the still damp and nearly nonexistent box bottom "cleverly" concealed from view. I never looked to see if it was "F" or "U" (I felt like they meant "F-U"), it wasn't USPS (they hold my ALL packages for me to pick-up). Fed-Ex (ground) recently was kind enough to offer a $2000 shipping cost for a bike from Italy; it's being shipped by Poste Italiane for $150 (about 2-3 week delivery). Bike frame from Russia sent to me last summer for $50 no damage (but took close to 3 months!).

I had just made a retort before reading this thread in a separate post about taxes/fees.
Florida charges sales tax on shipping costs. Even though shipping is a service and FL doesn't charge taxes for service unless that same service required the same business to use a part in the completion of the service (adjust your bike with no parts- no tax; adjust your bike, but add a 5 cent bolt- tax on total bill). It is just another governmental revenue scam. I suspect they are covering themselves for the sales tax free "Pre-school and Hurricane Preparedness" grace periods by sucking more cash out of the unsuspecting public and taking in more revenue than would be lost during the tax-free periods.

One note: I specifically tell sellers how I want my items packed regardless of shipper used, and even when they say they are experienced at it (some of my worst experiences; both from damage caused by improper packing [not from shipping company] and also from trying to get the packer to take responsibility for their deficiency). I have had far more damage occur from a poorly packed item arriving in a pristine box than I have from a beat up box  with a well packed item.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 26, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> UPS is good for small items, but FedEx is the way to go for shipping complete bikes.



I had a complete bike shipped through Bikeflights and UPS and nary a problem was had.. Have had nothing but good luck with the "Boys in BROWN"....


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2022)

Ok, this is news to me, sub-contractors making deliveries, so they don't show up in a UPS or FedEx van?, I guess being in a suburban area I never thought about the fact it would be hard for them to cover everywhere, all of my good & bad deliveries have been by the guys in those UPS/FedEx uniforms!


----------



## kreika (Mar 27, 2022)

Fedex ground/home has always been an independent contractor based service since day one. None of them are real Fedex employees. The drivers are hired by the owner of the area they contracted /bought from FedEx. Fedex just moves the packages through their system. The beginning and end miles are contractor based. These contractors buy, maintain, fuel, insure, repair their own vehicles. No vacation or insurance/benefits. There’s a reason why they are much cheaper in the rates department.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

So I just wanted to see what it now cost to ship through Bikeflights. I kinds worse cased it at 54" x 9" x 32" and 70lbs insured at $3500 to Cali from Georgia--$212.75! I may consider shipping but be advised shipping won't be cheap! V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I just wanted to see what it now cost to ship through Bikeflights. I kinds worse cased it at 54" x 9" x 32" and 70lbs insured at $3500 to Cali from Georgia--$212.75! I may consider shipping but be advised shipping won't be cheap! V/r Shawn




Wonder what the 54x8x32 rate is? I haven’t shipped since Bikeflights dropped FedEx but seem to remember that 1” width difference made a big difference.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Wonder what the 54x8x32 rate is? I haven’t shipped since Bikeflights dropped FedEx but seem to remember that 1” width difference made a big difference.



Yeah I’ll have to play with it to see where the sweet spot is. Insurance is expensive though at about $57 for $3500. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I just wanted to see what it now cost to ship through Bikeflights. I kinds worse cased it at 54" x 9" x 32" and 70lbs insured at $3500 to Cali from Georgia--$212.75! I may consider shipping but be advised shipping won't be cheap! V/r Shawn



Do you have a bikeflights account? with or is this the going rate for anyone?


----------



## kreika (Mar 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I just wanted to see what it now cost to ship through Bikeflights. I kinds worse cased it at 54" x 9" x 32" and 70lbs insured at $3500 to Cali from Georgia--$212.75! I may consider shipping but be advised shipping won't be cheap! V/r Shawn



I’d like to see the price difference on said dimensions between third party app shipper bikeflights/shipbikes rates vs. just signing up for a fedex ground account?


----------



## TRM (Mar 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do you have a bikeflights account? with or is this the going rate for anyone?




Good question. I've always just signed in as guest.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2022)

We are going to all have to "suck it up buttercup!"  Shipping has going up so much in the past 5-6 years.  What did it cost to ship a bike in 2017?  Time to get creative!

The reality is there are only two players in the US and they know it.  Pricing collusion seems a reality; when ever FedEx or UPs issues a price increase, it is isn't long until the other follows suit.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

TRM said:


> Good question. I've always just signed in as guest.



I have both FEDEX and Bikeflights accounts and will be looking at both to see what the best deal is.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

TRM said:


> Good question. I've always just signed in as guest.



Me too 🤔


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 27, 2022)

So, following Shawn’s lead, I dusted off the old FedEx account, and punched in his hypothetical GA-CA shipment, for a little comparison. FedEx website promptly freezes. Switch to laptop, re-enter all the info. Same thing.  Froze up like a Wisconsin Bike Swap. 
We already miss you, ShipBikes !!  And, they had a robust website; never once locked up. And, they sent their labels in about 10 seconds. BikeFlights took foooreeeeeever to send labels. Guess we’ll have do like Brant and “Suck it up, Buttercup.”
UberBikes ?
PonyExpressBikes ??


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> So, following Shawn’s lead, I dusted off the old FedEx account, and punched in his hypothetical GA-CA shipment, for a little comparison. FedEx website promptly freezes. Switch to laptop, re-enter all the info. Same thing.  Froze up like a Wisconsin Bike Swap.
> We already miss you, ShipBikes !!  And, they had a robust website; never once locked up. And, they sent their labels in about 10 seconds. BikeFlights took foooreeeeeever to send labels. Guess we’ll have do like Brant and “Suck it up, Buttercup.”
> UberBikes ?
> PonyExpressBikes ??



Good info … When you say “Send labels “ … Do you mean send labels to Email ? Hopefully !!!🤞🤞


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Good info … When you say “Send labels “ … Do you mean send labels to Email ? Hopefully !!!🤞🤞



Yes


----------



## 1motime (Mar 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> So, following Shawn’s lead, I dusted off the old FedEx account, and punched in his hypothetical GA-CA shipment, for a little comparison. FedEx website promptly freezes. Switch to laptop, re-enter all the info. Same thing.  Froze up like a Wisconsin Bike Swap.
> We already miss you, ShipBikes !!  And, they had a robust website; never once locked up. And, they sent their labels in about 10 seconds. BikeFlights took foooreeeeeever to send labels. Guess we’ll have do like Brant and “Suck it up, Buttercup.”
> UberBikes ?
> PonyExpressBikes ??



Try a different browser.  Shipbikes did not like Firefox for some reason for creating labels.  Went right through using Chrome.  The system can be a challenge!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Yes



Thank you … How long did it ussually take to get label ?


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thank you … How long did it ussually take to get label ?



ShipBikes emailed your label in like 10 seconds. BikeFlights took 10 or 15 minutes, or wouldn’t come through at all, and you’d have to call them. Not good when your rushing to get a shipment ready for pickup. I think with FedEx direct, you could print it as soon as you completed the transaction. It’s been awhile. Guess I’ll find out again soon . .


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> ShipBikes emailed your label in like 10 seconds. BikeFlights took 10 or 15 minutes, or wouldn’t come through at all, and you’d have to call them. Not good when your rushing to get a shipment ready for pickup. I think with FedEx direct, you could print it as soon as you completed the transaction. It’s been awhile. Guess I’ll find out again soon . .



I know when we all were using shipbikes I would print label a couple days in advance and use label in a few days … I did a dry run with bikeflyte and I noticed you have to choose day of delivery on a digital calendar … Are you obligated to do it on that exact day you choose initially when creating label ? There’s times I get asked to work late ,etc … any info on this would be helpful 👍🇺🇸
thank you 
Bob


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I just wanted to see what it now cost to ship through Bikeflights. I kinds worse cased it at 54" x 9" x 32" and 70lbs insured at $3500 to Cali from Georgia--$212.75! I may consider shipping but be advised shipping won't be cheap! V/r Shawn



Logged into my fedex account, I ship less than 10 items a year, so my rate is not a preferred rate.

Punched in the numbers Shawn provided, 54x9x32, 70 lbs, from Denton TX to Cypress CA, not including additional insurance over 100.00


FedEx home delivery, 4 days, $308.45  usd
or Overnight, $1213.70


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I know when we all were using shipbikes I would print label a couple days in advance and use label in a few days … I did a dry run with bikeflyte and I noticed you have to choose day of delivery on a digital calendar … Are you obligated to do it on that exact day you choose initially when creating label ? There’s times I get asked to work late ,etc … any info on this would be helpful 👍🇺🇸
> thank you
> Bob



Been a few years since I used Bike Flights but used to as long as it was on or after the day you chose you were good. I’d give them a call to make sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I know when we all were using shipbikes I would print label a couple days in advance and use label in a few days … I did a dry run with bikeflyte and I noticed you have to choose day of delivery on a digital calendar … Are you obligated to do it on that exact day you choose initially when creating label ? There’s times I get asked to work late ,etc … any info on this would be helpful 👍🇺🇸
> thank you
> Bob



With ship bikes you could wait a few days, regardless of the label, as long as you weren't having them pick up the package.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Logged into my fedex account, I ship less than 10 items a year, so my rate is a preferred rate.
> 
> Punched in the numbers Shawn provided, 54x9x32, 70 lbs, from Denton TX to Cypress CA, not including additional insurance over 100.00
> 
> ...




If I remember right, I used 54x8x32 to get under the overcharge rate. An 8" wide box is fine for something like a lightweight or stripped down middleweight but real tight or impossible for a fully dressed balloon model.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> If I remember right, I used 54x8x32 to get under the overcharge rate. An 8" wide box is fine for something like a lightweight or stripped down middleweight but real tight or impossible for a fully dressed balloon model.



going with your dimensions brings it down to $293.36

if you knock it down to a 60lb package it is $152.66


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> With ship bikes you could wait a few days, regardless of the label, as long as you weren't having them pick up the package.



Does bikeflyte do the same ..as long as bike isn’t being picked up at your house?


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Does bikeflyte do the same ..as long as bike isn’t being picked up at your house?



they used to, not sure anymore, however I don't think it makes a difference to UPS, when I was using UPS you could print a label and wait days to actually ship the item.    Heck, my suppliers at work do it all the time.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> they used to, not sure anymore, however I don't think it makes a difference to UPS, when I was using UPS you could print a label and wait days to actually ship the item.    Heck, my suppliers at work do it all the time.



Ok ..That’s at least one good thing going for us … When I called shipbikes they said they should be up and running in a few weeks …


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Ok ..That’s at least one good thing going for us … When I called shipbikes they said they should be up and running in a few weeks …



Yeah but who are they using as the carrier and will the rates be the same?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Ok ..That’s at least one good thing going for us … When I called shipbikes they said they should be up and running in a few weeks …



That is what they told me also along with the word,"hopefully"


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2022)

Contractors are definitely being used in different parts of the country:


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Contractors are definitely being used in different parts of the country:
> 
> View attachment 1596613
> 
> View attachment 1596614



FedEx ground and custom critical is 100% contractors, FedEx sells routes, similar to a franchise, the independent contractor hires drivers, who are basically sub contractors and aside from FedEx on the truck (not all the time) the only thing FedEx is the packages.


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2022)

I guess we need a whole lot more of those traveling cabers to pickup & dropoff, anyone going from socal to ???


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> We are going to all have to "suck it up buttercup!"  Shipping has going up so much in the past 5-6 years.  What did it cost to ship a bike in 2017?  Time to get creative!
> 
> The reality is there are only two players in the US and they know it.  Pricing collusion seems a reality; when ever FedEx or UPs issues a price increase, it is isn't long until the other follows suit.



Has any body ever shipped through DHL? I believe they ship CONUS... Just a thought..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> So, following Shawn’s lead, I dusted off the old FedEx account, and punched in his hypothetical GA-CA shipment, for a little comparison. FedEx website promptly freezes. Switch to laptop, re-enter all the info. Same thing.  Froze up like a Wisconsin Bike Swap.
> We already miss you, ShipBikes !!  And, they had a robust website; never once locked up. And, they sent their labels in about 10 seconds. BikeFlights took foooreeeeeever to send labels. Guess we’ll have do like Brant and “Suck it up, Buttercup.”
> UberBikes ?
> PonyExpressBikes ??



Wisconsin bike swap meet, WHAT???


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 28, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Has any body ever shipped through DHL? I believe they ship CONUS... Just a thought..



no dimension over 47" through DHL.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> no dimension over 47" through DHL.



Dhl only does international shipping


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 28, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Dhl only does international shipping



negative, they do domestic shipping also, however nothing larger than 47 inches.  Larger than that falls into DHL Freight. 



			https://www.dhl.com/us-en/home/our-divisions/ecommerce-solutions/shipping/domestic-shipping.html


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> negative, they do domestic shipping also, however nothing larger than 47 inches.  Larger than that falls into DHL Freight.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dhl.com/us-en/home/our-divisions/ecommerce-solutions/shipping/domestic-shipping.html



Says if you have a company and do large quantities, just tried to do one and rep said they only do large amounts!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 30, 2022)

Can I just swing by and say, I freakin hate UPS with so much passion in my heart.  I just wasted my entire lunch hour driving to two different UPS stores only to be turned away at the first one because they said "our computers dont work" and the second one, the guys just flat out couldnt help me.  Fedex was always so awesome, they would print the labels for me and literally step out from behind the counter to assist me before I even asked.  
Ugh I hate UPS.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2022)

It seems Bikeflights have already raised their rates likely knowing Shipbikes's situation.  I shipped a 52 pound parcel with the dimensions: 45 by 11 by 32 from Santa Fe, New Mexico to California.  Their rate was $145.  My corporate Fedex rate was $135; neither had insurance. 😥


----------



## tacochris (Mar 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It seems Bikeflights have already raised their rates likely knowing Shipbikes's situation.  I shipped a 52 pound parcel with the dimensions: 45 by 11 by 32 from Santa Fe to New Mexico.  Their rate was $145.  My corporate Fedex rate was $135; neither had insurance.



There had to be something to it because BF was getting really pricey and then SB came along and they were 20-50 cheaper sometimes more and did just as good a job with all of the normal operation.  I miss fedex shipping....


----------



## dirtman (Mar 30, 2022)

I've dealt with DHL but only for overseas shipping, mostly incoming items, the largest box I got was a 30x30x12.5" box from the UK. To my surprise it got here in just over 3 days. The shipper likely had a deal with them, because they didn't charge me shipping nor was a able find out what they paid. 

I did compare quote FedEx vs UPS and USPS recently for a frameset going half way across the USA and UPS was cheaper by a few dollars. USPS was second, and FedEx came in a good bit higher. 
I've had some funny billing with FedEx lately too, they quote one rate, I round up to be safe size and weight wise, and after the fact I get billed for way more than the quote with them charging the package as being way bigger and heavier than it actually was. 
One that sticks in my memory is a pair of road bike rims, they were quoted at $24 using the exact size calculator online, the package came out a tad smaller and lighter than I had thought it would, and I printed and shipped the label dropping it off myself. A month later I get a statement for $37.50. The package was 3 1/6" thick, and 25 7/8" x 25 15/16" and weighed in at 5 lbs. It was going from NJ to Chicago. The invoice read 27x27x8" - 32 lbs. When I complained they said I must have been mistaken. It was basically two sheets of cardboard wrapped around two rims, with a band of cardboard around the middle. When I figured the label, I figured it for 30x30x4". That happened four times last year each time with wheels, tires, and rims, and I never used them again. That same package was $14.50 two years ago. 
Now everything goes via USPS. Its a bit more money but there are no surprises. 

I really think we're seeing the demise of FedEx, they shut down several local depots over the past few years, they use only owner/operators to deliver now, and we never see the same driver twice it seems. To ship out, its either call for a paid pickup, or drive an hour each way to drop off a package at some supermarket who just piles up the packages in the vestibule by the door all day. (There's a sign, "FEDEX SHIPPERS - LEAVE OUTGOING PACKAGES HERE", if there's no space, they pile them up outside on the curb. Where anyone can just grab them and walk off with them). 
I can't see any good reason why they pulled out of this area like they did, they were the primary shipper here for most companies and had a great track record. 
They closed up here before the pandemic, so that wasn't the cause. 
They closed other secondary depots as well, leaving only one major depot over near Philadelphia still operating. 
The one here had about 30 or so trucks in the yard at night. 
 The recent rate hike is likely to cover the added miles their drivers have to drive to pickup the packages now.


----------

